# Salt Fork first fishing visit



## sertommy (Apr 26, 2007)

headed to Salt fork Saturday thru Tuesday. I would like to try for walleye/saugeye. We can troll, cast, jig or whatever. Is it worth having my buddy drag his fishing boat down. If so general area and technique use would be most helpful.

Thanks


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Definitely worth taking the boat flicker shads in 9 to 14 ft ticking the bottom you will do well this time of year, feel free to message me I can give you a little more details


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

In my opinion it's hands-down one of the nicest lakes in the state and the fishing is (at times) incredible


----------



## sertommy (Apr 26, 2007)

wave warrior said:


> Definitely worth taking the boat flicker shads in 9 to 14 ft ticking the bottom you will do well this time of year, feel free to message me I can give you a little more details


Not sure exactly how to pm....please feel free to pm me


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

yep, usually do good at Salt Fork, can get into nice saugeye and crappies trolling deep, agree with ticking the bottom for the saugeye. could get into big catfish, i actually had a big flathead on a hot n tot one time, no big net, got it to the boat and trying to lip it and he broke off, took the lure with him. definitely need the boat. ramps can be a bit busy on weekends.


----------

